# Existe-t-il encore une imprimante pour Classic



## jpdetch (23 Août 2007)

Bonjour,
J'ai un programme développé sous 4D et sous système OS 9. 4D ne développe pas de transformation automatique des programmes écrit sous ce système vers Mac OS X. Je n'ai d'autre choix que de réécrire le programme ou de rester encore sous Classic.
Mais voila, mon imprimante Epson stylus C80 est hors d'usage et il est maintenant difficile de trouver une imprimante utilisant un pilote pour Classic OS 9.
J'avais espoir avec une Mexmark E120n ou il est précisé sur la doc qu'elle fonctionne sous OS 9. Après l'avoir achetée et essayée, il m'a été impossible d'installer un pilote Classic. J'ai demandé au service technique de Lexmark qui m'a répondu qu'aucun pilote n'était développé pour OX 9.
Quelqu'un connait-il une imprimante encore sur le marché qui pourrait fonctionner sous Classic  ? Ou un pilote qui existerait pour l'imprimante en question sous Classic ?
Merci d'avance.

Jean-Pierre


----------



## pierre22 (23 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

Regarde ici : http://fr.software.canon-europe.com/

Sélectionne imprimante par exemple S900
Systeme d'exploitation: mac mac os

clic sur recherche, tu arrive a cette page:
http://fr.software.canon-europe.com/products/0000609.asp

qui t'indique que la S 900 tourne sous OS 8 et OS 9

Regarde aussi sur:
www.epson.fr  etc


Cordialement


----------



## BernardRey (23 Août 2007)

Voir dans l'aide Mac :

_ " Les applications Mac OS 9 peuvent utiliser les m&#234;mes imprimantes que les applications
 " Mac OS X, m&#234;me si vous n'avez pas de gestionnaire Mac OS 9 pour ces imprimantes.
_

C'est d&#233;taill&#233; (et tout b&#234;te) : suffit de s&#233;lectionner LaserWriter8 dans le s&#233;lecteur et l'imprimate par d&#233;faut d'OS X est s&#233;lectionn&#233;e... Chez moi &#231;a marche nickel  A moins que tu n'aies un usage vraiment particulier, je pense que &#231;a devrait convenir.


----------



## Invité (23 Août 2007)

BernardRey a dit:


> Voir dans l'aide Mac :
> 
> _ " Les applications Mac OS 9 peuvent utiliser les mêmes imprimantes que les applications
> " Mac OS X, même si vous n'avez pas de gestionnaire Mac OS 9 pour ces imprimantes.
> ...



Je viens d'essayer.
Chez moi ça ne marche pas. 







Je me contente donc de "Print to Pdf"




Bon, de toutes façons, j'avais pas le taf pour le coup de boule


----------



## yzykom (24 Août 2007)

Pour la E120n, as-tu trouvé cette page ?


----------



## BernardRey (24 Août 2007)

Invité a dit:


> Chez moi ça ne marche pas.


Il faut que, dans les préférences système d'OS X, tu aies choisi de partager l'imprimante au préalable.

Puis, dans "Utilitaire Services dimpression" sous OS 9, choisis un modèle d'imprimante LPD/LPR puis saisis l'adresse IP de ton Mac et le nom de l'imprimante en "file d'attente" (pour le nom de l'imprimante, passer par http://localhost:631/ si besoin).

Normalement, elle devrait ensuite apparaître...


----------



## jpdetch (27 Août 2007)

Merci à vous tous pour votre aide.
Je vais essayer ce soir.

Merci

Jean-Pierre


----------



## LC475 (27 Août 2007)

Non rien : j'allais dire qu'il fallait préalablement activer AppleTalk...
Désolé


----------



## jpdetch (28 Août 2007)

Effectivement, j'ai effectué tous les réglages mais quand je vais dans le sélecteur, il me demande d'activer AppleTalk et ce dernier est introuvable.

Jean-Pierre


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Août 2007)

jpdetch a dit:


> Effectivement, j'ai effectué tous les réglages mais quand je vais dans le sélecteur, il me demande d'activer AppleTalk et ce dernier est introuvable.
> 
> Jean-Pierre



Si le TdB est absent, vérifie dans le gestionnaire d'extensions qu'il n'est pas désactivé, et si c'est le cas, réactive le !


----------



## FdeB (12 Septembre 2007)

j'ai une petite laser A4 Apple  en appletalk ainsi q'un adaptateur ethernet et il me semble même un toner tout neuf emballé, je peux regarder la ref exacte, si tu es interressé elle est à toi , paris république


----------



## lappartien (13 Septembre 2007)

epson D88+


----------

